# The benefits of cold showers. I dare you to take one >.>



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

melancholy said:


> I already take cold showers..
> And it's not because of those benefits everyone is talking about but because red hair dye washes out like crazy.
> 
> Ah, the struggles of looking good. Sometimes I wonder why I even bother.


So that is why you have a fox as an avatar? Red hair ?


----------



## melancholy (Aug 14, 2014)

apa said:


> So that is why you have a fox as an avatar? Red hair ?


I have a fox in my avatar because I like foxes.
You would think there would be some deeper meaning behind it but there really isn't.


But yeah, everyone should at least try a cold shower once. 
It's an interesting experience, to say the least.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

FreeBeer said:


> I have tried sex in the shower before >.>...it doesn't really work like in the movies :\ and I bet with cold water XD I won't be able to get it up ahahahah!


Sex in the shower is one of those idea which seems great when you think about it, but when you actually attempt to do it it gets... complicated... :laughing:


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Amaryllis said:


> Sex in the shower is one of those idea which seems great when you think about it, but when you actually attempt to do it it gets... complicated... :laughing:


^^ lmao, yeah >.> the main reason for it thou even if one has a big shower would be the lack of lubrication. Shower sex just doesn't work.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

FreeBeer said:


> I have tried sex in the shower before >.>...it doesn't really work like in the movies :\ and I bet with cold water XD I won't be able to get it up ahahahah!


oh, I was just talking about showering, but if you have sex on the mind, plenty of time for that afterword


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> oh, I was just talking about showering, but if you have sex on the mind, plenty of time for that afterword


:laughing:


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

Cold showers are more uncomfortable than they sound, but I'll keep doing it. Thanks for making me aware of the benefits.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Just had one, but in the middle of an Australian summer, I don't think you could really call the experience "cold."


----------



## Glassland (Apr 19, 2014)

I used to take them regularly after jogging, but with the decline of regular jogging the same happened to cold showers. Once in a while I take them still after jogging. They're pretty awesome. You feel damn refreshed, both mentally and physically. Showering and bathing in cold water has a lot of myths around it too from ancient times. They are uncomfortable in the moment, but you feel pretty great afterwards. 

I recommend them.


----------



## 007phantom (May 1, 2010)

Took a cold shower today. I got into the habit of taking them when I was focusing on building my mental toughness, don't do them as much now though. Its wild how you get that tingling/numbing sensation after a while. Feels badass stepping out of it.


----------



## QueenSuzanna (Dec 21, 2014)

So I started taking them regularly now! I think its been like 10 days or something.. I don't know I don't have a good sense of time but yeah! They're awesome!


----------



## ectomorphine (Jan 5, 2015)

I got into the habit of taking cold showers for like a few weeks, but eventually stopped because it's too cold where I am right now.. Too cold!!


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

Mee2 said:


> Just had one, but in the middle of an Australian summer, I don't think you could really call the experience "cold."


Me too, but mine was actually cold. Anyway that's how you know you're in Australia, the cold tap runs hot water and the hot tap runs cold water.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

ectomorphine said:


> I got into the habit of taking cold showers for like a few weeks, but eventually stopped because it's too cold where I am right now.. Too cold!!


^^; where I live its 5 degrees outside or -15 Celsius...the water is just barely above freezing in the pipes, when I take a shower my skin feels like its on fire.

Meanwhile where FreeBeer lives:


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Had to do cold showers for a year straight. I live in a colder climate so it was really not enjoyable, other than when it was mid-summer, but that was it. Plus it really screwed with the muscle and nerve issues in my lower back (triggered sciatica spasms. Uber-hot water to the point I turn red tends to be the only real way for me to prevent it, and that doesn't feel good either.) I know the benefits of cold showers and would routinely do them if it weren't for climate and health issues.

Preferable water temp for a shower would honestly be "lukewarm", new place is only capable of ice-cold or magma-hot.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

i took another one again tonight and i feel wonderful


----------



## ectomorphine (Jan 5, 2015)

FreeBeer said:


> ^^; where I live its 5 degrees outside or -15 Celsius...the water is just barely above freezing in the pipes, when I take a shower my skin feels like its on fire.
> 
> Meanwhile where FreeBeer lives:


oh god that looks like torture lol


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Patrick_1 said:


> Me too, but mine was actually cold. Anyway that's how you know you're in Australia, the cold tap runs hot water and the hot tap runs cold water.


Wait, why does the hot tap run cold water? I'm confused.


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

Mee2 said:


> Wait, why does the hot tap run cold water? I'm confused.


If it's cold weather usually at first the hot tap is cold and then gradually gets warmer. I thought maybe it only happened at my house but then I saw a facebook page about Australian taps being like that.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I had to take cold showers for 4 weeks when my boiler broke and the landlord was on holiday. I didnt really mind after the first few times, but my housemate (a guy) hated it (he'd rant and swear when getting in and out, I could hear through my wall!) It didnt seem to help me feel better in any way and took longer because it's harder to wash out conditioner/shampoo in cold water.


----------

